# (le) pire / pis / moins bien



## sbc

Bonjour,

J'ai une question sur le mot 'pire'. Je sais que dans des contextes différents le mot pire peut être soit comparatif soit superlatif (pire ou le pire). Est-ce qu’il y a une règle pour savoir quel sens a utiliser quand?

Merci en avance!


----------



## Gardefeu

C'est très simple: comme pour tous les superlatifs en français, le superlatif de _mal_ est précédé de l'article défini (le, la ou les)._ Pire_ est comparatif, _le pire_ est superlatif.

_Le dernier film de Woody Allen est pire que son précédent_ (comparatif)
_Ce steak est le pire que j'aie mangé de ma vie_ (superlatif)
_Le temps demain sera pire qu'aujourd'hui _(comparatif)
_Ces vacances sont les pires que j'aie passées depuis des années_ (superlatif)
_Ma tante Odette est la pire dépensière de la famille_ (superlatif)


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour... Rien à dire sur le commentaire syntaxique ! 

Juste une remarque de sémantique : en théorie, pire est le superlatif de mauvais, le superlatif de mal étant "pis". (D'où les exemples donnés d'ailleurs... Les films de Woody Allen sont mauvais (je ne souscris pas mais c'est une autre histoire), de même que le steak, le temps et les vacances...

En pratique, _pis_ est sinon mort, du moins moribond (on dit encore toutefois "de mal en pis") et _pire _occupe le terrain.


----------



## Celador

Intéressant. Chez nous on apprend que les deux mots <pire> et <pis> sont synonymes, mais j’ai remarqué que <pire> semble plus courrant.

Est-ce que le <s> se prononce en <pis> ?


----------



## Gardefeu

Pis a complètement disparu de l'usage courant, sauf dans diverses expressions figées, comme
_de mal en pis
tant pis
un pis-aller
dire pis que pendre de quelqu'un_
etc...

Isolé, ou en fin de phrase, il se prononce [pi]; lorsqu'il précède une voyelle, comme dans _pis-aller_, on fait la liaison: [pizale]

Dans tous les autres cas, en effet, _pire_ l'a totalement supplanté.


----------



## verbivore

*moins bien / pis*

Y a-t-il une différence de l'usage entre ces deux ?  Merci.


----------



## Ploupinet

"Moins bien" est plus optimiste que "pire", qui est plutôt "plus mal" !


----------



## itka

Oui... "Le pis" est la forme correcte du superlatif absolu correspondant à l'adverbe "mal" ... mais tandis que la série_ positive_ "bien - mieux - le mieux" est couramment utilisée, la série_ négative_ "mal - pis - le pis" sonne mal ou en tous cas ne plaît guère et on a tendance à la remplacer par :

"mal - plus mal - le plus mal"  ou en utilisant les antonymes : "pas bien - moins bien - le moins bien".

Je crois qu'en dehors des exercices de grammaire ou d'un langage particulièrement soutenu (un peu trop à mon avis), _le pis_ n'est plus utilisé.

...........

Comme on ne peut guère séparer cette question du cas de "meilleur" et de "pire" voici un complément d'information sur ce site.


----------



## Le Païen

N'oublions pas, cependant, ces expressions tout à fait courantes - "tant pis" et "les choses vont de mal en pis".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Et "dire pis que pendre de quelqu'un".


----------



## Montaigne

"Au pis aller" demeure une expression courante même hors des étables.


----------



## Summerland

Bonjour,

Pour décrire quelqu'un qui critique les autres, sans cesse.  Est-il correct de dire "il voit toujours le moins bien chez les gens" 
Parce que pour moi il voit toujours moins bien chez les gens n'a pas le même sens.

Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## Terio

Je crois que la phrase est correcte. Formellement, je n'ai rien à lui reprocher. Cependant, je ne l'utiliserais pas. Je dirais plutôt : « Il voit toujours ce qu'il y a de moins bien chez les gens ».


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase n'est pas du tout idiomatique : personne ne dirait _le moins bien_ ; on dit _le pire_.


----------



## Summerland

Merci Terio et Maître Capello pour votre aide.  Je crois que je vais adopter la phrase "il voit toujours le moins bien chez les gens".  Bonne soirée


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme déjà dit, cette phrase-là n'est pas idiomatique… Vous devriez en choisir une autre.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> "il voit toujours le moins bien chez les gens"


Je ne dirais pas cette phrase mais, bizarrement, je pourrais dire  : "il voit toujours *le moins bon *chez les gens."


----------



## Summerland

Oops je voulais dire que j'allais adopter la phrase, "voit toujours ce qu'il y a de moins bien chez les gens ».


----------

